# Need thread help...please read...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright guys, I've run into a snag building a rod. I need some more National Tackle Neon Green Size D thread, but Merrick Tackle is out of it, and there's no knowing when they'll have it again. If anyone has a spool of it they're willing to part with, please let me know.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Terry,

Is the number 6779? if it is I can hook you up.

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, no. This is National Tackle #8130. I have a feeling I'm going to end up going with a different green. The problem is the butt wrap already has size A of this color in it as a main color, so the guide wraps need to match. I have this thread in size A, but I'd prefer to use D for the overwraps instead of A. I suppose I could use A, but I have a hell of a time keeping gaps out of the thread when using A for the under and over wraps. Thank you anyway though, Walt. If I can ever return the favor, I certainly will.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't help.

Walt


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Put a light coat of epoxy on your underwraps before you do your overwraps. It's a little more tedious but definitely works.


----------

